# How to store sweet corn?



## Chopstix (Aug 30, 2006)

Barb L's thread about corn just reminded me of this.  

What's the best way to store whole corn cob still with its husk?  I've noticed that sweet corn gets less sweet as the days go by.  How do I prolong its original condition? 

Thanks!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 30, 2006)

there's not much you can do except refrigeration, chops.
as soon as you pick an ear, the sugars begin turning to starch. keeping it cold will slow down the process a little.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 30, 2006)

other than Blanche and freeze them, if you cut a little off the end and keep it upright in a dish with a little water in the bottom you may be able to fool it into "Thinking" it`s still on the plant, much like you`de put cut flowers in a vase.

failing that you`ll need some Cobalt 60 isotope (j/k)


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 30, 2006)

_Sweet corn begins to deteriorate the moment it's picked.   I buy corn from the farmer's stands here in Michigan because I can get the corn that is picked that morning.  I don't husk corn til I'm ready to pop it into boiling water.  I can't imagine why you would want to keep corn for even a couple of days much less want to prolong the storage.   Nothing beats a couple of ears of fresh picked, freshly cooked  (no more than 3 minutes please)  corn, especially the corn grown in  Michigan._


----------



## rickell (Aug 30, 2006)

*I freeze fresh corn*

I freeze sweet corn at the end of the season so we can enjoy it all
year.   I have never stored it in the freezer for just a few days during
the season I always get it fresh that day.

At the end of the season I buy 5-6 doz we husk them wrap them in 
tin foil and freeze.   When I cook them later I just put them frozen 
in boiling water maybe 5 mins top.  Not as good as fresh picked but much
better than what you buy in the store.


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 30, 2006)

that's a great suggestion, Rickell!  I never thought of that!


----------



## KAYLINDA (Aug 30, 2006)

I had always heard to blanch them.  This year I just put them in a gallon baggie in the freezer.  They look good...but I haven't tasted them yet.  What is it that blanching is suppose to do?


----------



## Constance (Aug 30, 2006)

Rickell's method works very well. I prefer it to the blanching method...I think the corn tastes fresher. I do blanch the corn if I'm going to cut it off the cob, though. 

In regard to the corn losing it's sugar once it's picked, here's a little info that may be useful to you. There are certain new hybrids that actually continue getting sweeter after being picked. Illini Supersweet is the one I'm familiar with, but I believe there are several others. Of course, when you buy sweet corn, you usually don't know the variety, but if you're growing your own, consider some of the "new breeds". 
The only drawbacks to these new types are that the seed is very pricey, and it's harder to germinate. If you decide to grow some next year, let me know, and I'll give you some hints on germination.


----------



## Constance (Aug 30, 2006)

PS...Kandy Korn and Jackpot Bicolor are two more of the extra-sweets.


----------



## rickell (Aug 30, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> Rickell's method works very well. I prefer it to the blanching method...I think the corn tastes fresher. I do blanch the corn if I'm going to cut it off the cob, though.
> 
> i have tried it both ways blanching then freezing and just wrapping in tin
> foil after shucked.  the blanched corned turned out mushy like store
> ...


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks to all, especially to Rickell!  Just what I was looking for!

DramaQueen, in some places, I can only buy corn in packs of 10 to 12 cobs.  We can't consume all that in 2 days, nor do we want corn everyday. So most of the time some of the corn get forgotten in the fridge and eventually lose all their sweetness.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 31, 2006)

Btw Rickell, why shuck the corn before wrapping in tin foil?  Won't the husk help preserve mositure in the corn in the freezer?


----------



## VegasDramaQueen (Aug 31, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Thanks to all, especially to Rickell! Just what I was looking for!
> 
> DramaQueen, in some places, I can only buy corn in packs of 10 to 12 cobs. We can't consume all that in 2 days, nor do we want corn everyday. So most of the time some of the corn get forgotten in the fridge and eventually lose all their sweetness.


 
_Chopstix, didn't realize you were from Thailand so you're forgiven.    .  I couldn't live without my farm raised  (peaches and cream) sweet corn.  _


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 31, 2006)

*I freeze the excess*

We grow alot of sweet corn, unfortunately it all comes in at the same time.  In my experience, corn is a thousand times better frozen, if it is cut off the cob first, as if you were making fried or creamed corn.  If I am going to keep it in the fridge more than a day, I soak it in water for about an hour and then wrap it in plastic.


----------

